# "Resonance" Fujara (Slovakian shepherd's flute), Tamboura, and Mother Nature



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Resonance" Fujara (Slovakian shepherd's flute), Tamboura, and Mother Nature*

Jessica Peterson: Fujara improvisation, and Videography
Paul Roberts: Tamboura

The fujara (pronounced fuyara), was developed over several centuries high in the mountains of Slovakia by shepherds. Its particularly rich spectrum of overtones gives it a sound like no other musical instrument on Earth. Hearing this majestic flute is a mystical experience.
The tamboura, a fretless Indian lute, is essential in classical Indian musical and spiritual culture. Its harmonic resonance evokes the eternal, healing both soul and body.

"Resonance" is an offering of music and small miracles from the Rocky Mountains: an orchestration of nature videography with original acoustic music. Our aim is to make the uniquely life-enhancing benefits of music and nature easily accessible to as many people as possible.

We invite you to check out our other videos. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz_hIt7ZypZiyOSWzFyY08g/videos?view_as=subscriber

For smooth video, set to 720p.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful, very meditative and relaxing. I´d love to hear this instrumentation used in a more classical structure, but the effect is very peaceful.


----------

